# For lack of a better term, I bring you the "******* Bow" 1/2 recurve 1/2 compound



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

*For lack of a better term, I bring you the "******* Bow" 1/2 recurve 1/2 compound*

I just picked this up from a co-worker, for cheap, and he got it from a neighbor....

It has an aftermarket rattle can camo job, so other than a serial number of either CH or GH1391 there are no markings I can read...(other than the P.O's SS# and a pencil drawing of a Devilish Rabbit)

The bow has no noticeable defects and other than adjusting the draw length and weight it looks ready for me to shoot.


What do I have here?


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's cool for sure. I'm in for the answer. Good luck. Sorry couldn't help.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

I'm scouring the interweb, and can't find anything close to it.

The good news is I was able to max the draw length to 32" or so.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

it looks like a martin dynabow, google that


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

postman99 said:


> it looks like a martin dynabow, google that


Researching now! Thanks, I think I'm pointed in the right direction!

I'm fixin' to tie some nock points, make a feather rest and fit some type of strike plate. 

I should get some arrows down range this weekend.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

So far I have Martin and Darton as possible mfgs. 

It looks just like this one!

You can see some info on the lower limb in this pic. I wonder if I can get the camo off mine to see what mine says!


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

That is awesome looking. Hope it shoots well. That would be an awesome addition to any collection.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

It's official!

I have a Jim Cox Magnum Dynabo!

I found the owners manual PDF! Now I can tune it properly!


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

I think I have my head wrapped around the tuning thing. This is my first wheelie bow. I have it ready for its first outing tomorrow. 


I ditched the plastic hoodad rest thing, in favor of a proper Velcro rest and strike plate.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

I do have a question about string lengths, if I wanted to increase the draw length, could I do this by lengthening either or both of the strings?

I imagine it would change the draw weight as well, but the bow feels like it could lose a few pounds.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

I wouldn't be slingin' carbon arrows outta that bow. Just my $.02...


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

eaglecaps said:


> I wouldn't be slingin' carbon arrows outta that bow. Just my $.02...


Why not?


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bought one when they first came out . Shot it very well and it was fast for back then . Only problem was it ate up serving's fast . Might not be a problem with today's material's . Nice find !


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

I'm very happy with her, she's been tearing up my back yard target. Local shop measured her at #65, I was guessing #50. 

I'm wondering if I should use FF string or B55. I'm thinking B55 would be fine regardless. 

I'm going to make a spare set or two.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

Mr. Cox said he made this one personally in 1977 or 1978. And B55 should work well.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Just do NOT use any of the synthetics that are used on today's bows, period! Stick with Dacron and you should be just fine.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Dynabow! Very nice! cool find :thumbs_up


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I would keep the poundage down on that bow & especially if you increased the draw length, as the wood risers had a tendency to break as the wood wouldn't take the stress,
they would break usually right at the grip. Good Luck.


----------

